# ECIGSSA Skin



## Gizmo (26/9/14)

I have decided to revert back to the old trusty template as I feel it suites us more however, for those of you that were enjoying that template you can easily have that one enabled just for yourself here 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/misc/style?redirect=/forums/annoucements/create-thread

All the chaos is finished now

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## WHeunis (26/9/14)

99% of forum functions non-functional in Chrome.
Cannot switch tabs on front-page (General/Vendor/Classifieds/etc).
Cannot reply, quote, quick-post, create threads, or any other such functions. (Editor is completely missing 100% of the time).
Shoutboks completely missing/dead.
Paste is weirding out MASSIVELY on IE, dunno about Chrome (see above about Editor completely gone)

Something bad broke.
I did try all three the templates in that link, and all 3 have the same problems.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (26/9/14)

@WHeunis, it seems to be a Pagespeed module issue, I have disabled some filters. Please see if this resolves your issues.


----------



## WHeunis (26/9/14)

Seems like it is all working now.
Thanks Gizmo.


----------



## BumbleBee (26/9/14)

Mine seems to be working on my ipad now too, thanks @Gizmo


----------



## BumbleBee (26/9/14)

Bummer...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/9/14)

Thanks for going back to the old template @Gizmo! . Looks so much better. Still cant see any of the menu items when reply to a post.


----------



## Alex (26/9/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thanks for going back to the old template @Gizmo! . Looks so much better. Still cant see any of the menu items when reply to a post.
> View attachment 12049



use --> Ctrl + F5

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/9/14)

Thanks @Alex! Tried it but still not working.


----------

